# Ram der Grafikkarte zuweisen?



## LaPulga (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Community!

Habe mal gelesen, dass jemmand bei einem Review geschrieben hat, dass er 16GB Ram besitzt und er 4GB davon seiner GTX 580 als Vram zuweist.
Ist das wirklich möglich/empfehlenswert?

VIelen dank 

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2011)

Wenn sowas möglich wäre würde ich mir die billigste Gpu kaufen und dazu 16 Gb ram und davon 8gb der gpu zuweisen als vram.  Ich habe aber m gehört das man einen mp3player als Ram benutzen kann bei Vista jedenfalls.


----------



## ViP94 (24. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sowas möglich wäre würde ich mir die billigste Gpu kaufen und dazu 16 Gb ram und davon 8gb der gpu zuweisen als vram.  Ich habe aber m gehört das man einen mp3player als Ram benutzen kann bei Vista jedenfalls.



Das soll aber echt ein bisschen was bringen. 
Wobei ich glaube, dass es mehr ein erweiterter Festplattencache ist, das im Vergleich zur Festplatte die Zugriffszeiten kürzer sind.


----------



## LaPulga (24. Juli 2011)

Ja ok, aber der Vram ist ja nicht das wichtigste bei einer Grafikkarte! Oder nicht?^^


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2011)

Hmm auser DirectX11, Cuda, Physix etc. bleibt da ja nicht viel. Aber ich bin auch kein Graka Vollprofi. 

Hmm ein bekannter von mir meinte das er seinen mp3player als zusätzlichen Ram benutz. Ist mir schleierhaft wie der das genau macht aber wenn es funzt würde ich mir direkt eine 500gb externe FP als Ram dazuhauen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (24. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem MP3 Player ist vermutlich ReadyBoost und bringt wenig bis nichts solange man über genügend RAM verfügt. Denkt doch mal logisch nach , USB2 schafft 30 Mb/s Netto Übertragungsrate , DDR2/3 bringt locker 6 GB/s , es bringt also nichts.

RAM als VRAM verwenden ist absolut sinnfrei , der Sinn hinter VRAM auf der Grafikkarte ist gerade dass man nichts im RAM auslagern muss , einmal weil der PCIe Bus Grenzen hat und 2. weil RAM laaangsam ist. Bekannt sind solche Verfahren auch als "Shared Memory" und werden vor allem bei Low-End/ Office Grafikkarten sowie Laptops eingesetzt. Warum das ganze Schwachsinn ist kann man auch wieder am Vergleich erkennen , meine GTX460 schafft über 100GB/s Speicherbandbreite , davon ist man auch mit Quadchannel noch ein ganzes Stückchen weit weg.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Juli 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Ja ok, aber der Vram ist ja nicht das wichtigste bei einer Grafikkarte! Oder nicht?^^


 
Nicht ganz!
Es kommt auch auf die GPU an, die Speicherabindung....
Der VRAM ist nur in soweit wichtig, als dass er nicht zu klein sein darf!
ab 1680x1050 wäre mehr als 512MiB i.d.R. angebracht, bei Full-Hd ist 1GiB eigentlich für "Gamer" Pflicht!


----------



## mattinator (24. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hmm ein bekannter von mir meinte das er seinen mp3player als zusätzlichen Ram benutz. Ist mir schleierhaft wie der das genau macht


 
Indem man darauf das Swap-File und temp. Daten ablegt, als RAM direkt ist das nicht nutzbar. Funktioniert aber nicht für den VRAM der Grafikkarte und macht auch nur einen Sinn, wenn man nicht soviel normalen RAM im Rechner hat. Normalen RAM der Grafikkarte zuweisen kann man bei Notebooks (im BIOS), allerdings bremst der selbst die etwas langsameren aktuellen mobilen Grafikchips nur aus.


----------



## Sethnix (25. Juli 2011)

Meine GraKa hat bei verschiedenen Tests 4GB VRAM (orig. 512mb | 1920x1200) aber ich habe keine ahnung wie das passiert ist bzw. warum das passiert ist ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Juli 2011)

Sethnix schrieb:
			
		

> Meine GraKa hat bei verschiedenen Tests 4GB VRAM (orig. 512mb | 1920x1200) aber ich habe keine ahnung wie das passiert ist bzw. warum das passiert ist ^^



Was für eine Graka und bei welchen Tests?


----------



## Oxford2LXc (14. September 2011)

Hallo , der Herr 
*Lan_Party*

hat nicht ganz Recht . Es gibt Board´s wo man vom Arbeitsspeicher zur Grafik zuweisen kann . Habe mich erkundigt bei HD Computer . Welches Board es sein soll , kann ich allerdings nicht sagen . Hier die Link Adresse wo man auch mal nachfragen kann : ............. (  HD-Systemstore )


----------



## r|sen_ (14. September 2011)

Ja wie gesagt, das geht.. Bei Office bzw. Low Budget Rechnern, nennt sich Shared Memory.. (haben wir hier ein Echo..?!)


----------

